# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metrohavaintoja 2013

## Karosa

> 02.01.2013 06.44 - Tunnelialueella liikenne satunnaista noin tunnin ajan


Melko erikoinen ilmoitus, mistä mahtaa johtua tuo satunnaisuus?

----------


## Markku K

Asia varmaan selvisikin aamupäivän mittaan. Mutta totta, onneton oli tiedote. Tässä parempi:

METRO Epäsäännölliset vuorovälit, odotus enintään n. 15 min. Syy: radan kunnostustyö Kampissa, vaihdevika. 
Liikennöidään yhtä raidetta (raide 2) molempiin suuntiin välillä Ruoholahti-Kaisaniemi. Työn kesto arviolta 13:30 saakka.

----------


## Karosa

> Syy: radan kunnostustyö Kampissa, vaihdevika.


Joo, noinhan se oli. Kuuluttivat vasta kun Rautatientorille saavuin että vaihdevika sijaitsee Ruoholahti-Kamppi välillä, vaihteiden päältä voidaan ajaa mutta erittäin hiljaa, seisoimme Ruoholahden ja Kampin välissä n. 10min.

----------


## sm3

Eilen aamulla Itäkeskuksessa metrojunan kilvissä luki Vuosaari. Mutta kuljettaja kuulutti että "Tämä juna menee Mellunmäkeen" niin että se kuului hyvin myös laiturille. Liittyy varmaan tuohon vaihdevikaan ja siihen että junat kulki miten kulki jos ollenkaan. Myöhemmin päivällä ainakin Kontulan metroasemalla kuulutettiin että "junien lähtöajat..." ja junaa sai odottaa 20min.

Kontulassahan on ne näytöt pimeinä muutenkin, mutta uloskäynnin liukuovessa on lappu jossa lukee ainakin "laiturinäytöt vaihdetaan". Paha vaan että lappu on liukuovessa eli liukuu pois silmien edestä kun yrittää lukea joten en ole paljoaa jaksanut sitä yrittää lukea  :Laughing: 

Ainakin Kaisaniemessä näyttötaulut toimii kyllä hyvin ja oikein, ja onhan ne nyt paremman näkösetkin kuin ne vanhat.

Mutta perille pääsee ja se on ainoa joka lopulta merkitsee jotain.  :Smile:

----------


## Pekkaeero

> Eilen aamulla Itäkeskuksessa metrojunan kilvissä luki Vuosaari. Mutta kuljettaja kuulutti että "Tämä juna menee Mellunmäkeen" niin että se kuului hyvin myös laiturille. Liittyy varmaan tuohon vaihdevikaan ja siihen että junat kulki miten kulki jos ollenkaan. Myöhemmin päivällä ainakin Kontulan metroasemalla kuulutettiin että "junien lähtöajat..." ja junaa sai odottaa 20min.
> 
> Kontulassahan on ne näytöt pimeinä muutenkin, mutta uloskäynnin liukuovessa on lappu jossa lukee ainakin "laiturinäytöt vaihdetaan". Paha vaan että lappu on liukuovessa eli liukuu pois silmien edestä kun yrittää lukea joten en ole paljoaa jaksanut sitä yrittää lukea


Kontulan metroasemasta tekisi mieleni sanoa paljonkin, mutta kun pikkulapsetkin ehkä lukevat tätä. Sen verran kuitenkin, että kahdesta puoli metriä leveästä liukuoviaukosta ei mahdu kerralla kovin monta ihmistä läpi. Ja niitä ihmisiä on todella monta, kun täpötäysi ruuhkajuna tulee asemalle aikataulun mukaisesti tai siitä huolimatta. Ja sen jälkeen koko jengi yrittää päästä samanaikaisesti niistä p-läven kokoisista oviaukoista metroaseman ulkopuolelle. Tarkoitan siis laituritasolta liukuportaille meneviä ovia. Siellä ylempänä on jo onneksi enemmän vaihtoehtoja raittiiseen ilmaan pääsylle.

Mutta sen levyiset oviaukot siihen laitettiin edellisessä remontissa.

Satuinpa minäkin saamaan sen vaihdevikapäivän aikana istumapaikan, jossa oli tarkoitus matkustaa Kontulaan. Metrojunan otsassa luki Mellunmäki och samma på svenska. Vielä Itäkeskusta lähestyttäessä "virallinen" kuuluttaja kertoi molemmilla kotimaisilla, että tämä juna jatkaa Mellunmäkeen. Eipähän jatkanutkaan. Kuljettaja avasi ensin ovet ja sitten mikrofonin ynnä ehdotti, että vastoin kaikkia odotuksia tämä juna meneekin Vuosaareen eikä Mellunmäkeen. Ei liene vaikea arvata, millainen paniikki junassa syntyi, kun porukka sinkoili ulos ja uutta vastaavasti sisään. Kuinkahan moni sisääntulleista tajusi kuulutuksista huolimatta sittenkään, että juna oli väärä.

----------


## zige94

Onko metroissa ulkokuulutuslaitteet? Itse en nyt tarkalleen muista..

----------


## juhanahi

> Onko metroissa ulkokuulutuslaitteet? Itse en nyt tarkalleen muista..


Eipä ole. Käyttöä sellaisille olisi kyllä ollut monestikin erinäisissä hässäkkä- tahi ryysistilanteissa.

----------


## Pekkaeero

> Eipä ole. Käyttöä sellaisille olisi kyllä ollut monestikin erinäisissä hässäkkä- tahi ryysistilanteissa.


Eikä taida olla ratikoissakaan. Istuin joulun alla 7B:ssä (variotram), jossa kuljettaja avasi mikrofonin Messukeskuksen pysäkillä ja pyysi sisäänpyrkijöitä varaamaan tasarahan, kun ollaan kuusi minuuttia aikataulusta jäljessä. Kyytiin tulijoita oli ehkä kymmenen, siis murto-osa siitä, mikä parhaimmillaan tukkii Kaivokadun pysäkin matkalla ysillä Länsiterminaaliin. Rahastukseen meni ehkä vajaa pari minuuttia.

Se vähän ihmetytti, kun vaunuun tuli kovin eksoottisen näköistä väkeä, jotka tuskin olivat suomalaisia. Kuljettaja kuitenkin kuulutti vain suomeksi. 

Vain etuovi oli tuossa 7B:ssä auki, joten kuulutus tuskin kuului kovin kauas ulkopuolelle. Matkustamoon se kuului kyllä erinomaisesti.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Se vähän ihmetytti, kun vaunuun tuli kovin eksoottisen näköistä väkeä, jotka tuskin olivat suomalaisia. Kuljettaja kuitenkin kuulutti vain suomeksi.


Ehkä kuljettaja ajatteli Helsingin joukkoliikenteen imagoa ei edes halunnut paimentaa turisteja, mutta kuulutti siltä varalta, että joukossa olisi ollut kieltä ymmärtäviä.

----------


## Pekkaeero

> Ehkä kuljettaja ajatteli Helsingin joukkoliikenteen imagoa ei edes halunnut paimentaa turisteja, mutta kuulutti siltä varalta, että joukossa olisi ollut kieltä ymmärtäviä.


Niinpä kai. Joku nauhoitettu kuulutus, joka lisäksi kuuluisi vaunun ulkopuolella, olisi paikallaan. Ja kuulutuskielinä mieluummin venäjä, viro, englanti.molempien kotimaisten lisäksi. Mutta toisaalta eipä taida kannattaa tehdä tällaista, kun kuljettajarahastuksesta pyritään eroon. Nimittäin jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt.

En sporan ikkunasta huomannut, että Messukeskuksen pysäkillä olisi ollut lipunmyyntiautomaattia. Sellaista en ole nähnyt myöskään Pasilan aseman pysäkillä. Ehkä siellä on, en vain ole sattunut huomaamaan.

----------


## zige94

> Sellaista en ole nähnyt myöskään Pasilan aseman pysäkillä. Ehkä siellä on, en vain ole sattunut huomaamaan.


Pasilan aseman pysäkillä ei ole, Pasilan aseman hallissa on useampikin kappale + VR:n automaatit josta HSL:n lippuja saa kortilla.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> En sporan ikkunasta huomannut, että Messukeskuksen pysäkillä olisi ollut lipunmyyntiautomaattia.


Pysäkillä ei ole, mutta sisällä Messukeskuksessa taitaa olla.

----------


## Tonxhu

> Pysäkillä ei ole, mutta sisällä Messukeskuksessa taitaa olla.


Kyllä se ulkona on ainakin ollut, siinä ylikulkusillan portaiden alla. Tosin en muista onko enään siinä, ja siitä en tiedä onko siellä sisällä automatteja.
https://maps.google.fi/maps?hl=fi&ll...325.11,,1,3.27

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kyllä se ulkona on ainakin ollut, siinä ylikulkusillan portaiden alla.


No niinpä muuten näyttää! Onpas muuten harvinaisen hyvän paikan löytäneet! Varmasti löytää myös satunnainen Messukeskuksessa käyvä. Tai sitten ei!  :Laughing:

----------


## Kaid

> Kyllä se ulkona on ainakin ollut, siinä ylikulkusillan portaiden alla. Tosin en muista onko enään siinä


On vieläkin paikallaan, itse käytän ko. automaattia yleensä kun pitää lippua ladata.  :Wink:

----------


## aki

7.1 alkaen metrolle on lisätty uusi lähtöaika Mellunmäestä, ensimmäinen metro lähtee nyt arkiaamuisin MM:stä klo 5.20. Tästä ei ole ollut mitään mainintaa HSL:n sivuilla, itse näin tuon tiedon tänään metrovaunun sähköisestä infotaulusta.

----------


## zige94

> 7.1 alkaen metrolle on lisätty uusi lähtöaika Mellunmäestä, ensimmäinen metro lähtee nyt arkiaamuisin MM:stä klo 5.20. Tästä ei ole ollut mitään mainintaa HSL:n sivuilla, itse näin tuon tiedon tänään metrovaunun sähköisestä infotaulusta.


HSL:n facebook-sivuilla siitä on kyllä kerrottu.

----------


## killerpop

> HSL:n facebook-sivuilla siitä on kyllä kerrottu.


Sinnekkö tiedottajat paenneet ovat? Hoitais ensin tiedotuksen virallisissa kanavissa ja sitten keskittyisivät joutavaan

----------


## Karosa

> Sinnekkö tiedottajat paenneet ovat? Hoitais ensin tiedotuksen virallisissa kanavissa ja sitten keskittyisivät joutavaan


Samaa mieltä, ei kaikki sitä HSL:n facebook-sivustoa seuraa, ennemmin HSL:n sivuilla ja muilla tiedoitusvälineillä ilmottaisivat ensiksi, sitten Facebook tms.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Ovatpa varsinaisten metropolien tavat näköjään levinneet jo Helsingin putkimetroonkin:
http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...sboksi_news_p3
http://www.google.fi/search?q=no+pan...w=1606&bih=921
(Onko muuten forumin väkeä ollut mukana osallistumassa tai kuvaamassa?  :Smile: )

----------


## sm3

18.1

Kontulassa aamulla sähköviasta kärsinyt metrojuna ajoi kovien sihinoiden ja suhinoiden kera kello yhdeksän aikaan aamulla Itäkeskuksen keskiraidetta pitkin. Suhina ja sihinä oli semmosta katkeamatonta ja huomattavan kovaäänistä, joku vähän suurempikin vika?

----------


## Mikle

> 18.1
> 
> Suhina ja sihinä oli semmosta katkeamatonta ja huomattavan kovaäänistä, joku vähän suurempikin vika?


Paineilmavuoto? Pakkaskelit aiheuttaa haasteita paineilman tuotolle ja paineiden pysymiselle. Voihan sieltä ilman pakkasiakin jotan pettää. Iso ongelma siitä tulee sitten, jos vuoto on tarpeeksi suuri ja ne paineet laskee alle kriittisen rajan. Mikä se raja noiden kohdallla sitten on, sitä en tiedä. Ja toinen ongelma isossa vuodossa on se, että kompressori(t) helposti ylikuumenee, suojalaitteet katkaisee jossain vaiheessa niiden toiminnan ja taas ollaan ilman ilmaa :Smile: 
Ilmeisesti tuossa vuoto on ollut kuitenkin riittävän pieni, ettei välittömiä ongelmia aiheudu liikkumiseen esim.korjattavaksi. Asiaan tietysti auttaa, jos vuotokohta on mahdollista tukkia tai eristää(letkuja tai tiiveisteitä vaihtamalla, hanoja sulkemalla yms.)
tämä siis arvailua ja mitenkään erityisemmin tuntematta tapausta tai tuota kalustoa.'

Lisäyksenä vielä sen verran, että kohtuullisen isoltakaan kuulostava suhina(vuoto) ei välttämättä vielä aiheuta mitään ongelmia vaan homma rokkaa niinkuin ennenkin. Ja ainahanpaineilmajärjestelmistä pient puhinaa lähtee, mutta tässä varmaan ollut hieman isompi, koska kiinnitti kirjoittajan huomion.

----------


## sm3

Metro- lehden mukaan sähkönsyöttöhäiriö. Se oli semmosta "sähkösen" kuulosta suhinaa ja sihinää. Ei paineilman vuodosta tulevan kuulosta...

----------


## Mikle

> Metro- lehden mukaan sähkönsyöttöhäiriö. Se oli semmosta "sähkösen" kuulosta suhinaa ja sihinää. Ei paineilman vuodosta tulevan kuulosta...


Ahaa niinpä tuolla onkin asiasta juttu eli syöttöhäiriö Kontulassa.  Mutta se näkemäsi juna siis liikkui suhisten ja sihisten Itiksessä? Viittaisi kyllä mun ymmärtääkseni johonkin muuhun häikkään. Voihan se olla, että joku virroitin tms. on saanut siipeensä, mutta tuskin syöttöhäiriöstä sellaista aiheutuu. Tai ehkä mä en vaan näistä niin tajua :Smile: 
Tosin, edelleen kohdaltani täyttä arvailua.

----------


## sm3

Eli, Mellunmäen/Vuosaaren suuntaan ei mennyt yhtään junaa vähintään 20 minuuttiin ja juna tuli vasta kun tuo sihisevä ja suhiseva juna ajoi ohi. Täsmää siihen että kyseessä on sama juna joka posahti ja oli nyt matkalla huoltoon.

En tiedä olisiko sihisevä ja räiskyvä parempi kuvaamaan sitä ääntä. Semmosen kuulonen että koitin kattoa tuleeko kipinöitä jostain. Silloin kun sen näin niin en edes tiennyt tuosta Kontulassa tapahtuneesta joten mielikuva sähköviasta syntyi 100% sen äänen perusteella.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:03 ----------

Ja näin sen siis noin kello 08:45 kai...

----------


## Mikle

> En tiedä olisiko sihisevä ja räiskyvä parempi kuvaamaan sitä ääntä. Semmosen kuulonen että koitin kattoa tuleeko kipinöitä jostain.


Ok, tämä valaisee asiaa :Very Happy:  Kyllä tosiaan ilmavuodon ja jonkun sähkölaitteen "toimintasavujen tuoton" eli hitsausäänen  erottaa toisistaan.

----------


## Dakkus

Kuljettaja avasi tänään Kaliksessa väärän puolen ovet. Vähän hämmästytti, kun kuuli selvästi ovien avautuvan, mutta niistä ei päässytkään ulos. Selän takana sitten metron avoimesta oviaukosta näkyi raiteiden välinen vihreä aita. Valitettavasti kuljettaja huomasi erheensä kännykamerani kannalta juuri liian aikaisin ja sulki ovet. Kuvaa en siis saanut.

----------


## juhanahi

Vaunupari 119-120 on saanut uuden mainoskuosin ylleen: http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/pus.../viesti/99620/.

Tuo Samsungin mainosteippaushan on nyt neljäs mainosulkoasu, joka tuolla vaunuparilla on: alkuun oli kaksi erilaista HS:n mainosteippausta (ensin pärstät ja sitten Subway/Underground) ja näiden jälkeen useamman vuoden ajan Fanta-mainokset.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kuljettaja avasi tänään Kaliksessa väärän puolen ovet.


Nykyään meillä on siis Kalis ja Kulis?

----------


## sm3

M100 sarjan metrojunassa ovien sulkeutumisesta varoittava piippaus kuului vasta kun ovi oli jo puoliksi kiinni. Tämä on vissiin ihan normaalia? Mutta nyt vasta huomasin että ihmisiä jää väliin koska ovi sulkeutuu nopeasti ja täysin yllättäen ilman mitään varoitusta... Yksikään ei juossut oven väliin vaan ovi oli vielä aivan kokonaan auki kun henkilö astui ovesta ja sulkeutui yllättäen siten että henkilö jäi osittain oven väliin ja varoitus piippaus (yksi piippaus) tuli vasta kun henkilö oli jo oven välissä.  :Mad:  Jokainen käveli normaalia ripeätä vauhtia ovista.

Ei mitään järkeä ja jopa vaarallista touhua se että oven sulkeutumisesta varoittava piippaus tulee vasta silloin kun henkilö on jo oven välissä ja ovi puoliksi kiinni. Varoitusääni tuli siinä vaiheessa kun ovien vauhti hidastui ennen sulkeutumista kokonaan eli aivan liian myöhään koska ihminen on jo välissä silloin.

Ei siis ihme että jotkut ihmiset eivät uskalla odottaa että sisällä olijat pääsevät ensin ulos jos kerta palkaksi jää oven väliin jos ei rynnistä äkkiä sisään. Suurin osa pysähtyy nykyään siinä vaiheessa kun varotus piippaus tulee mutta jos sitä ei tule niin ihminen ei tiedä varoa.

----------


## juhanahi

> M100 sarjan metrojunassa ovien sulkeutumisesta varoittava piippaus kuului vasta kun ovi oli jo puoliksi kiinni. Tämä on vissiin ihan normaalia?


Ei ole normaalia. Peruskorjatuissa M100-sarjan junissa (107-184) reipas kolmen piippauksen sarja tulee ensin ja ovi alkaa sulkeutua vasta sitten. Samoin M200-sarjassa tulee kolmen piippauksen vähän hitaampi sarja, ja ovien sulkeutuminen alkaa tämän jälkeen. Nokkajuna 101-106 on ainoa poikkeus, siinä perinteinen "kongin kumahdus" tulee samaan aikaan kun ovet alkavat sulkeutua, mutta ei siis nokkiksessakaan niin myöhään, että ovet olisivat jo puoliksi sulkeutuneet.

Havaitsemassasi vaunussa on siis ollut jonkinsorttista vikaa. Satuitko painamaan vaunun numeroa mieleesi? Joskus taannoin muistan itsekin bonganneeni vastaavanoloisen tapauksen, jossa peruskorjatun junan yhdessä vaunussa ovet alkoivat sulkeutua (virheellisesti) heti kuljettajan painaessa nappia, vaikka muissa vaunuissa sulkeutuminen alkoi viivästetysti piippauksen jälkeen.

----------


## sm3

> Havaitsemassasi vaunussa on siis ollut jonkinsorttista vikaa. Satuitko painamaan vaunun numeroa mieleesi?


En tullut katsoneeksi vaunun numeroa.

----------


## Albert

Telkkuhavainto: Oliko 30.1. kun kanavalta Jim tuli "mahottomat vehkeet" sarjassa pätkä länsimetron louhinnasta.
Pääosassa oli Tamrockin nelipuominen porajumbo tietenkin ja asiallisestikin. Mutta muuten koko juttu oli periameriiikkalaista potaskaa. Ihan kuin olisi Stadin keskustan alla 10 metrin syvyydessä kaivettu tunnelia kaikkine vaikeuksineen. Espoota ei mainittu ollenkaan. Jessuksen mukadramatiikkaa.

----------


## GT8N

Uusien laiturinäyttöjen myötä Itäkeskuksessa on näemmä tehty "Kauniais-Vammalat" ja muutettu raidenumerointi järjestykseen 1-3-2.  :Shocked:  Muutoksen takana piilee ilmeisesti suuri viisaus.

----------


## Markku K

> Uusien laiturinäyttöjen myötä Itäkeskuksessa on näemmä tehty "Kauniais-Vammalat" ja muutettu raidenumerointi järjestykseen 1-3-2.  Muutoksen takana piilee ilmeisesti suuri viisaus.


Noo viisaus lienee yhdenmukaisuus muiden 2-laiturien kanssa, sekä kuulutuslaitteen matriisin loogisuus aluevalintoja tehtäessä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Noo viisaus lienee yhdenmukaisuus muiden 2-laiturien kanssa


Ummm... Missä muualla Helsingin metroverkolla kukaan edes tietää, mikä on 1- ja mikä 2-laituri?

----------


## Markku K

> Ummm... Missä muualla Helsingin metroverkolla kukaan edes tietää, mikä on 1- ja mikä 2-laituri?


Raide 1 ja raide 2. Onko kukaan foorumin lukijoista huomannut raidemerkintöjä laitureilla? Seisake on kiinni, mutta jospa jostain löytyisi kuvia laitureilta.

----------


## zige94

> Raide 1 ja raide 2. Onko kukaan foorumin lukijoista huomannut raidemerkintöjä laitureilla? Seisake on kiinni, mutta jospa jostain löytyisi kuvia laitureilta.


Ei niitä taida olla merkitty muuten kuin laiturinäytöissä. Katselin omia muutamia kuviani eikä niissä näkyny mitään merkintää muuten kuin laiturinäytöissä.

----------


## zige94

8.2.

Sotkija idiootit pysäyttivät Helsingin metroliikenteen (metro.fi) Ei tainnut paljoa hyötyä olla, koska kuvaa siitä ei mihinkään julkaistu ja veikkaan koska Puotilassa tapahtui niin ei kauaa mennyt ennen kuin kyseinen vaunu oli jo varikon turviin siirretty.

----------


## Karosa

> 8.2.
> 
> Sotkija idiootit pysäyttivät Helsingin metroliikenteen (metro.fi)


Just.. Suomen viisaudet taas liikkeellä  :Mad:

----------


## zige94

> Just.. Suomen viisaudet taas liikkeellä


Näinpä, näkyvyyttä ei suoraan metron kyljestä varmastikkaan nää, mutta ihan varmasti kuvasivat videolle ja lataavat youtubeen... Voiku jäis joskus tollaset pellet kiinni.. Metroliikenne sekoilee taas huolella tollaisen pelleilyn takia..

----------


## Nak

> Just.. Suomen viisaudet taas liikkeellä


Isänmaan toivot niinsanotusti  :Wink: 

Herää kysymys, miten ehtivät sotkea noin huolellisesti tuon vaunun, ennenkuin kukaan puuttui siihen? Ja jos kukaan ei puuttunut tuohon, on kirjain yhdistelmällä WTF taas kaksi merkitystä. Welcome To Finland ja...
Sopivana rangaistuksena sakkojen lisäksi hkl-metroliikenteellä on varmasti muissakin vaunuissa putsattavaa  :Wink:

----------


## Pera

> 8.2.
> 
> Sotkija idiootit pysäyttivät Helsingin metroliikenteen (metro.fi) Ei tainnut paljoa hyötyä olla, koska kuvaa siitä ei mihinkään julkaistu ja veikkaan koska Puotilassa tapahtui niin ei kauaa mennyt ennen kuin kyseinen vaunu oli jo varikon turviin siirretty.


Kyllä niitä kuvia on julkaistu Metron sivuilla :Mad:

----------


## zige94

> Kyllä niitä kuvia on julkaistu Metron sivuilla


Näköjään joo.. Ei ollut viestini kirjoitus aikoihin. Näköjään muutamia kommenttejakin tullut että miksi kuvat julkaistiin..

----------


## Elmo Allen

HS: Graffitimaalarit pysäyttivät Helsingin metroliikenteen

Osittain sama uutinen kuin yllä, mutta pari kappaletta enemmän tietoja.

----------


## 339-DF

Miten ihmeessä tuo on mahdollista ihan keskellä päivää? Onko kiinnijäämisriski noin pieni? Tuossa on kuitenkin täytynyt kulua aika lailla aikaa, kun on ensin pysäytetty juna ja sitten ehditty maalata noinkin paljon ja ehditty vielä karkuunkin.

----------


## juhanahi

> Tuossa on kuitenkin täytynyt kulua aika lailla aikaa, kun on ensin pysäytetty juna ja sitten ehditty maalata noinkin paljon ja ehditty vielä karkuunkin.


Sepä se onkin kun ei kulu. Kyseiset urpot kun valitettavasti osaavat asiansa. On lukuisia esimerkkejä siitä, että tämänkaltaisessa hommassa ei ehdi juuri kuljettaja tai valvomo kissaa sanoa, niin kylkeen on jo ehditty töhriä vaikka mitä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sepä se onkin kun ei kulu. Kyseiset urpot kun valitettavasti osaavat asiansa. On lukuisia esimerkkejä siitä, että tämänkaltaisessa hommassa ei ehdi juuri kuljettaja tai valvomo kissaa sanoa, niin kylkeen on jo ehditty töhriä vaikka mitä.


Jaa-a, ovat sitten tosi ammattilaisia.  :Sad: 

Tämä taitaa olla sellainen asia, jossa automatisoinnilla on positiiviset seuraukset. Laituriovien takana seisovaan metrojunaan kun ei pääse käsiksi. Ja asemallakin on sitten suuremmalla todennäköisyydellä henkilökuntaa paikalla.

----------


## ess

Mitähän haittaa olisi ollut siitä että tuolla metrojunalla olisi ajettu päivän loppuun ja maalaukset poistettu sitten kun ehditään.

----------


## Pekkaeero

> Raide 1 ja raide 2. Onko kukaan foorumin lukijoista huomannut raidemerkintöjä laitureilla? Seisake on kiinni, mutta jospa jostain löytyisi kuvia laitureilta.


Kulosaaressa näkyy olevan kyltit Raide 1 ja Raide 2 laiturin länsipäässä lasisen ulkoseinän alla olevaan betoniin pultattuna.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mitähän haittaa olisi ollut siitä että tuolla metrojunalla olisi ajettu päivän loppuun ja maalaukset poistettu sitten kun ehditään.


HKL:n kanta on ollut jo iät ajat se, että jos juna onnistutaan sotkemaan, se otetaan heti pois liikenteestä. Ja tämä sen takia, että "taiteilijat" ja heidän työnsä saisivat mahdollisimman vähän huomiota, eivätkä näin kannustaisi muitakin "taiteilijoita" sotkemaan. Sotkuilla kun on tapana saada aikaan lisää sotkuja.

----------


## ess

> HKL:n kanta on ollut jo iät ajat se, että jos juna onnistutaan sotkemaan, se otetaan heti pois liikenteestä. Ja tämä sen takia, että "taiteilijat" ja heidän työnsä saisivat mahdollisimman vähän huomiota, eivätkä näin kannustaisi muitakin "taiteilijoita" sotkemaan. Sotkuilla kun on tapana saada aikaan lisää sotkuja.


Metro-lehti ja Hesari laittoivat kuitenkin useita kuvia kyseisistä maalauksista nettisivuilleen, todennäköisesti myös huomisiin lehtiin. Kyllä nämä maalaajat saivat tälle tempulleen aivan riittävästi julkisuutta näinkin. Väittäisin että nämä lehtijutut kannustavat moninkertaisesti enemmän kuin se että "töhritty" juna pyörisi päivän loppuun tunnelissa.

----------


## Pekkaeero

Mitä lie häikkää ollut tänään (8.2.) iltapäivällä, kun Kampista Ruoholahteen mentiin melkein ryömien vähän klo 15 jälkeen. Kuljettaja pyyteli anteeksi liikennehäiriötä ja kiitteli kärsivällisyydestä.

Kun sitten varttia myöhemmin lähdin paluumatkalle kohti Kontulaa, Ruoholahdesta lähti kaksi peräkkäistä junaa Vuosaareen klo 15.45 aikoihin, ja vasta kolmas juna lähti Mellunmäkeen. Samaan aikaan tuli kolme junaa Kampista, mutta en päässyt näkemään jatkoivatko samantien kääntöraiteelle vai jäikö joku odottamaan asemalle. Eihän kääntöraiteelle kai mahdu kolmea junaa samanaikaisesti? Vai mahtuuko?

Kovasti asemillakin yritettiin kuuluttaa, mutta onko laiturinäyttöjen lisäksi myös kuulutuslaitteet mitä sattuu? Moneen kertaan soitettiin ding-dong-ding alkavan kuulutuksen merkiksi, mutta mitään kuulutuksia ei koskaan tullut.

----------


## 339-DF

> Metro-lehti ja Hesari laittoivat kuitenkin useita kuvia kyseisistä maalauksista nettisivuilleen...


Niinhän ne valitettavasti laittoivat.

Lehdet harjoittavat kyllä itsesensuuria, esimerkiksi Kampin kauppakeskuksessa hyppyitsemurhan tehneistä ei ole uutisoitu tietääkseni kertaakaan, sillä näin yritetään ennaltaehkäistä vastaavia tapauksia jatkossa. Minä mielelläni lukisin tuon tämänpäiväisen keissin saman itsesensuurin piiriin: itse asian kannalta olisi parempi, ettei uutisoitaisi lainkaan eikä ainakaan valokuvien kera.

Estää ei tätä uutisointia kuitenkaan voi, ei tämän eikä niiden Kampin kauppakeskusitsemurhienkaan kohdalla, kun Suomessa kuitenkin on aika laaja sananvapaus. Tällainen harvinainen välikohtaus epäilemättä ylittää uutiskynnyksen sinänsä, kuten tekee melkeinpä mikä vaan häiriö metroliikenteessä. Osaltaan tuo uutiskynnyksen ylittyminen on sinänsä positiivinen asia. Metro on niin luotettava, että jokainen häiriö on uutisen arvoinen.

----------


## zige94

> HKL:n kanta on ollut jo iät ajat se, että jos juna onnistutaan sotkemaan, se otetaan heti pois liikenteestä. Ja tämä sen takia, että "taiteilijat" ja heidän työnsä saisivat mahdollisimman vähän huomiota, eivätkä näin kannustaisi muitakin "taiteilijoita" sotkemaan. Sotkuilla kun on tapana saada aikaan lisää sotkuja.


Sama tapahan on myös raitioliikenteessä sekä VR:llä junaliikenteessä. Juna tiputetaan sotkun sattuessa välittömästi pois jos se vain on mahdollista, eli esim. lähijunat on helposti jätettävissä Helsinkiin ja korvattavissa toisella. VR:kään ei ajeluta sotkettuja junia.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Lehdet harjoittavat kyllä itsesensuuria, esimerkiksi Kampin kauppakeskuksessa hyppyitsemurhan tehneistä ei ole uutisoitu tietääkseni kertaakaan, sillä näin yritetään ennaltaehkäistä vastaavia tapauksia jatkossa.


Ai?

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...339090997.html

ja

http://www.ess.fi/?article=375198
http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...a_kerroksesta/
http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2012...27782_uu.shtml

Jälkimmäinen tosin ei välttämättä ole itsemurhayritys, koska tuskin kukaan sitä toisesta kerroksesta tekisi vaan ylimmästä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ai?


Siltä näyttää. Noita tapauksia on kuitenkin enemmänkin, mutta ehkä nekin sitten on uutisoitu, vaikka muuta luulin. Onkohan tällainen ennaltaehkäisyyn pyrkivä itsesensuuri vähentynyt tai loppunut nykyisinä some-aikoina, kun tieto leviää tiedotusvälineistä huolimatta?

----------


## ess

> Sama tapahan on myös raitioliikenteessä sekä VR:llä junaliikenteessä. Juna tiputetaan sotkun sattuessa välittömästi pois jos se vain on mahdollista, eli esim. lähijunat on helposti jätettävissä Helsinkiin ja korvattavissa toisella. VR:kään ei ajeluta sotkettuja junia.


Käytännössä tuosta aiheutuu aina viivästyksiä ja häiriöitä. Jos joku sotkee junan/raitiovaunun/metron sisätiloja esim. oksentamalla, vaunun vaihtaminen on ihan ymmärrettävää. Sen sijaan graffitit eivät estä millään tavalla matkantekoa. Olettaen toki ettei ikkunoita ole maalattu umpeen. Voidaankin siis miettiä että kumman syy se oikeasti on että liikenteeseen aiheutuu viivästyksiä: liikennöitsijän vai töhrijöiden?

----------


## zige94

> Käytännössä tuosta aiheutuu aina viivästyksiä ja häiriöitä. Jos joku sotkee junan/raitiovaunun/metron sisätiloja esim. oksentamalla, vaunun vaihtaminen on ihan ymmärrettävää. Sen sijaan graffitit eivät estä millään tavalla matkantekoa. Olettaen toki ettei ikkunoita ole maalattu umpeen. Voidaankin siis miettiä että kumman syy se oikeasti on että liikenteeseen aiheutuu viivästyksiä: liikennöitsijän vai töhrijöiden?


Kyllähän se imago on tärkeä, eikä se esim. junan ottaminen linjalta aiheuta viivästystä. Sovitaan ennalta kuvio ja laitetaan uusi tilalle. Raitiovaunuissa sovittaa mistä lähtee sotkettu vaunu pois ja missä tulee uusi tilalle jne. Mitä viivästystä siinä tulee? Metro tietysti vähän eri asia, mutta ymmärtääkseni ne viivästykset johtuivat siitä jännitteiden katkaisemisesta ja hätäjarrun vedosta, ei niinkään yhen metron/vaunun varikolle viemisestä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Onkohan tällainen ennaltaehkäisyyn pyrkivä itsesensuuri vähentynyt tai loppunut nykyisinä some-aikoina, kun tieto leviää tiedotusvälineistä huolimatta?


Mahdollisesti. Jolloin oikeastaan on hyvä, jos mediasta saa tapauksesta oikeaakin tietoa. Mutta sanottakoon, että minä en ollut kuullut noista Kampin hyppääjistä tätä ennen, joten ei se välttämättä kovin äänekästä uutisointia ole ollut.

----------


## Albert

> Onkohan tällainen ennaltaehkäisyyn pyrkivä itsesensuuri vähentynyt tai loppunut nykyisinä some-aikoina, kun tieto leviää tiedotusvälineistä huolimatta?


Tämän päivän, 8.1., tapahtumassa Ilta-Sanomien nettiuutisen sisältö muuttui aamupäivällä päivityksen myötä _vähemmän_ informatiiviseksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:54 ----------




> Mitähän haittaa olisi ollut siitä että tuolla metrojunalla olisi ajettu päivän loppuun ja maalaukset poistettu sitten kun ehditään.


Iltiksen alkuperäisessä (sittemmin supistettu) nettiuutisessa kerrottiin, että HKL-ML:llä on nollatoleranssi sotkemiseen. Sotkettu otetaan heti pois liikenteestä. Mainittiin vielä, että tuoreeltaan sotkujen poisto käy "helposti".

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Tämä taitaa olla sellainen asia, jossa automatisoinnilla on positiiviset seuraukset. Laituriovien takana seisovaan metrojunaan kun ei pääse käsiksi. Ja asemallakin on sitten suuremmalla todennäköisyydellä henkilökuntaa paikalla.


Nämä ehdottamasi asiatko eivät onnistuisi ilman metron automatisointia? Eli laituriovia varten tarvitaan automaattimetro? Ja lisähenkilökuntaa voidaan hankkia asemille vain, mikäli automaattimetro toteutetaan? Toisaalta ymmärrän hieman ajatustasi, sillä JKV:n rakennustahti nopeutui yli puolella vuosikymmenellä, joskin siihen vaadittiin vain 14 kuolonuhria. Nämä 14 henkeä olisi mitä todennäköisimmin säästetty, mikäli käytössä olisi ollut toimiva JKV 21.4.1996 ja 6.3.1998.

Vielä itse päivän uutisaiheeseen: en tiedä, mitä sanoja jlf:llä saa käyttää, mutta tuumaisin tällaisten bommaajien ja töhrijöiden olevan niitä kuuluisia yhteiskunnan antisankareita, jotka tuskin kovin montaa veroeuroa tulevat koskaan yhteiskunnalle maksamaan. Tai no, nimenomaisesti tulevat maksamaan yhteiskunnalle aika monta kymmentätuhatta veroeuroa...

Kun valon yhdistää päähän, siitä tulee valopää.

----------


## 339-DF

> Nämä ehdottamasi asiatko eivät onnistuisi ilman metron automatisointia?


Mikä vaan onnistuu, kun pannaan onnistumaan.

Minä en tahtoisi kulkua hidastavia laituriovia ollenkaan, mutta automaatti suunnilleen pakottaa siihen. Lisäksi tahtoisin metroportit, jotka toisivat joka asemalle myös henkilökuntaa. Mutta HKL:n entinen suunnittelujohtaja ei halunnut ja lasketutti niille jossain aivan poskettoman hinta-arvion, jonka silloinen nössölautakunta nieli pureskelematta. Pahat kielet kertovat, että pummilla matkustajia oli metrossa niin paljon, että sen matkustajamäärä olisi laskenut huomattavasti, luokkaa 15 %, jos ne portit olisi asennettu, eikä sellainen sopinut imagoon. No, en tiedä, pitääkö huhu paikkansa. Taisi olla 2000-luvun alkua. Niin, enkä tahtoisi automaattiakaan pidentyvine matka-aikoineen ja lisääntyvine häiriöineen. Luulen, ettei sitä automaattia tahdo enää kukaan virkamieskään, mutta paha sitä on lähteä enää perumaankaan. Ikävän perinnön jätti eräs eläkeläinen.

Mutta kun ei se ole mun tahtomisesta kiinni.

----------


## Nak

http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...kivat_jalleen/ 

Toinen töhrintä saman päivän aikana  :Eek:

----------


## Aq-Zu

> http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...kivat_jalleen/ 
> 
> Toinen töhrintä saman päivän aikana


Mahdollisesti samoja heppuja kuin edellisetkin (vai saatiinko niitä kiinni?)

----------


## Compact

> Miten ihmeessä tuo on mahdollista ihan keskellä päivää? Onko kiinnijäämisriski noin pieni? Tuossa on kuitenkin täytynyt kulua aika lailla aikaa, kun on ensin pysäytetty juna ja sitten ehditty maalata noinkin paljon ja ehditty vielä karkuunkin.


Metron kuvien perusteella ei junaa ole voinut ainakaan maalata sillä asemalla, jolla juna kuvissa seisoo. Vai onko kuvat otettu jollain muulla asemalla kuin sillä jossa kalabaliikki syntyi?

Sotkujen maalaus on tapahtunut jossain, kääntöraiteella kai, ja pojat ovat sitten matkustaneet ko. junalla kaupunkiin, ja poistumisen merkiksi sitten vetäneet jarruhanan tyhjäksi.

Kuvissa maalaukset jatkuvat virheettömästi laiturin alareunan alle, eikä sellaista kukaan kykene tekemään asemalaiturilla junan hetken tai edes pidemmänkään ajan seisoessa: http://metro.fi/helsinki/uutiset/gra...troliikenteen/

Otaksun, että juna on maalattu kääntöraiteella, jossa sellaisen työn ehtii tehdä kun on kaavat mukana, ja maalareilla on ollut kuvaajakaveri sovittuna paikalla sillä asemalla, jossa on sovittu vedettäväksi hätäjarru päälle. Eli tod.näk. se joka on kuvannut nuo Metron kuvat, on olut mukana yhtenä jäsenenä tehdyssä sabotaashissa.

Ja nyt ovat roistot uudistaneet rikoksiaan: http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...kivat_jalleen/ Tuossa on hupparitakkinen jätkä eli toisin sanoen graffitimaalari työn teossa. Onneksi heillä on tuo "virkapuku" aina päällä, näkee kaupungillakin jo kaukaa että mitä ovat miehiään.

----------


## Dakkus

> Kuvissa maalaukset jatkuvat virheettömästi laiturin alareunan alle, eikä sellaista kukaan kykene tekemään asemalaiturilla junan hetken tai edes pidemmänkään ajan seisoessa: http://metro.fi/helsinki/uutiset/gra...troliikenteen/


Häh, miksei kykenisi? Noi ei ole mitään ihan turhia tyyppejä maalaustaitojensa kanssa. Harjoitusta on paljon ja tekniikka kunnossa.
En mä osaisi maalata Mona Lisaa, oli sitten missä tahansa. Joku toinen kuitenkin tiettävästi ainakin joskus on osannut. Ei se, ettet sinä jotain osaa tarkoita, ettei joku sinua taitavampi voisi osatakin.

----------


## tlajunen

> Sen sijaan graffitit eivät estä millään tavalla matkantekoa. Olettaen toki ettei ikkunoita ole maalattu umpeen.


Rautateillä on käynyt silleenkin, että töhrijät töhrivät tuulilasin umpeen.

----------


## Albert

> Kuvissa maalaukset jatkuvat virheettömästi laiturin alareunan alle,


On todella ikävää, että noita kuvia on julkaistu. Rikolliset saivat juuri mitä tahtoivat, eli huomiota, näkyvyyttä.
Hyvän poikkeuksen on tehnyt HBL ainakin nettiversiossaan.

----------


## Karosa

> Vaunupari 119-120 on saanut uuden mainoskuosin ylleen

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Kuvastasi näkee loistavasti, että kyllä metro voisi aivan loistavasti olla muunkin värinen kuin oranssi. Tuollainen ylhäältä HSL-sininen alaspäin tummenevana ei varmana suututtaisi kuin pienen osan kansaa. Ja sama väritys tietenkin myös muille HSL-junille!  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

Itäkeskuksen länteen johtavalla laiturilla oli alaston metromatkustaja n. klo 7:19. Herra viivästytti ainakin yhden metrovuoron lähtöä useita minuutteja. 

Antero

----------


## Kani

Tuleeko automaattimetroon joku skanneri, joka estää junaa lähtemästä liikkeelle, jos kaikki laiturilla olevat matkustajat eivät ole pukeutuneita?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tuleeko automaattimetroon joku skanneri, joka estää junaa lähtemästä liikkeelle, jos kaikki laiturilla olevat matkustajat eivät ole pukeutuneita?


Kaikille asemille tulee automatisoinnin myötä laiturivahteja, joten eivätköhän he hoida kyseiset tilanteet.

----------


## villejuhani

nokkajuna oli tänään aaamuliikenteessä kahden vaunuparin mittaisena. en saanut bongattua vaununumeroita, mutta uudet näytöt sentään sen oikein näyttivät...

----------


## SamiK

22.2.2013

Ainakin Ruoholahden lähtöraiteelle kiskojen väliin ilmestynyt valkoisia pieniä laatikoita (baliiseja tjsp?).

----------


## jodo

> nokkajuna oli tänään aaamuliikenteessä kahden vaunuparin mittaisena. en


Ilmeisesti näin on ollut jo ainakin viikon.

----------


## jodo

4.3.2013  havaittu asennettuja automaattimetron baliiseja Kampissa idän suunnan raiteella.

----------


## zige94

16.3.

Nainen tönäistiin idän suuntaan menossa olleen metrojunan alle Hakaniemessä n. klo 14:25.




> Mies tönäisi naisen metroraiteille Helsingin Hakaniemessä lauantaina iltapäivällä. Metrojuna ajoi naisen päältä, mutta alustavien tietojen mukaan hän selvisi ruhjevammoilla.
> 
>  Tämän hetken tiedon mukaan metro ei varsinaisesti törmännyt naiseen, joka makasi jo raiteilla junan tullessa asemalle. Nainen kykeni liikuttamaan raajojaan pois tuotaessa, tutkinnanjohtaja Kari Martikainen Helsingin poliisista kertoo.
> 
> Poliisi sai rikoksesta epäillyn kiinni verekseltään. Tapausta tutkitaan tapon yrityksenä.


Lähde: Metro.fi

----------


## Koala

27.3:

Metron kuljettaja kuulutti "Oikein mukavaa keväistä keskiviikkopäivää kaikille!"

Kello noin 10:45 Kaisaniemen ja Hakaniemen välissä itään päin. Jos kuljettaja on linjoilla niin vaunu 121 kiittää ja samoin sinne ohjaamoon  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

8.4.

Metrojen ovet jouduttiin avaa voimaa käyttäen kaikkien ovien jumiuduttua samaan aikaan Hakaniemen asemalla aamupäivällä. Metro.fi uutinen

Kuvien mukaan näyttäisi että vartijat ja tarkastajat yrittävät voimalla avata ovia... Eikö ovien hätäavauksella noi olisi helposti saatu auki, vai eikö nekään toimineet?

----------


## Markku K

> 8.4.
> 
> Metrojen ovet jouduttiin avaa voimaa käyttäen kaikkien ovien jumiuduttua samaan aikaan Hakaniemen asemalla aamupäivällä. Metro.fi uutinen
> 
> Kuvien mukaan näyttäisi että vartijat ja tarkastajat yrittävät voimalla avata ovia... Eikö ovien hätäavauksella noi olisi helposti saatu auki, vai eikö nekään toimineet?


Hätäavauskahvan jälkeen ovet liukuvat auki melko kepeästi työntäen. Niin myös tässä vikaantuneessa vaunussa.
Tuossa kuvan tilanteessa vartijat yrittivät avata itse hetki sitten mekaanisesti lukitsemaansa ovea. Väärä toimenpide selvisi nopeasti ja lukitus vapautettiin, ovet avattiin.

----------


## Albert

15.4. Tänään ripustettiin Siilitien asemalle laiturinäytöt. Eiväthän ne vielä toiminnassa olleet.

----------


## hylje

Tänään n. kello 20:15 vaunuista 107 108 148 147 koostuva juna oli junan kylttien ja kuulutusten mielestä menossa Mellunmäkeen, mutta laiturinäytön mielestä Vuosaareen. Meni lopulta Vuosaareen.

----------


## juhanahi

> Tänään n. kello 20:15 vaunuista 107 108 148 147 koostuva juna oli junan kylttien ja kuulutusten mielestä menossa Mellunmäkeen, mutta laiturinäytön mielestä Vuosaareen. Meni lopulta Vuosaareen.


Todennäköisin syy lienee ollut kuljettajan epähuomiossa väärin valitsema infolaitteen reitti. Nämä ovat harmillisia juttuja, mutta joskus tekevälle sattuu.

----------


## Pekkaeero

Sattuipa erikoinen tapaus metrossa matkalla Vuosaareen 2.5. En huomannut katsoa kelloa, mutta oli 16.30 - 17.00 välillä ja 200-sarjan junassa.

Itäkeskuksessa kuljettaja yritti saada ovia kiinni. Kuului kolme piippausta moneen kertaan, ovet avautuivat ja sulkeutuivat, mutta muuta ei sitten tapahtunutkaan. Sitten kuljettaja kuulutti, että etummaisen vaunun yksi ovipari ei mene kiinni ja pyysi kyseisessä vaunussa olevia matkustajia siirtymään niin, että juna olisi kallellaan laiturista poispäin. "Ovi tarttuu laiturin reunaan", kertoili hän. Pienen odotuksen jälkeen päästiin jatkamaan matkaa Vuosaareen, ja kuski lausui vielä kiitokset kaikille. Perillä Vuosaaressa tuli automaattinen kuulutus, että "juna menee kääntöraiteelle, pyydämme matkustajia poistumaan junasta", och samma på svenska. Heti perään kuljettaja kuulutti, että juna ei mene kääntöraiteelle.

Muistui mieleeni parin kolmen viikon takainen juttu raitiovaunuhavaintoja-säikeessä. Siellä joku kertoi, että nelosella oli ollut poikkeuksellisesti Variotram, jonka ovet olivat juuttuneet pysäkkikorokkeeseen Ritarihuoneen pysäkillä. Onko pysäkeillä, laitureilla ja asemilla tosiaan noin ahdasta?

----------


## SamiK

7.5.2013

M200 hajosi jälleen.. tällä kertaa Siilitien asemalle
http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...a_liikennetta/

----------


## aki

> 7.5.2013
> 
> M200 hajosi jälleen.. tällä kertaa Siilitien asemalle
> http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...a_liikennetta/


Ainakin tässä ketjussa edellinen M200-junan hajoaminen(ovivika) on tapahtunut Hakaniemessä 9.4. Jos siis kerran kuussa sattuu yksi vikaantuminen niin on mielestäni liioiteltua sanoa "hajosi jälleen". Kyllä lähijuniinkin tulee teknisiä vikoja silloin tällöin mutta jostain syystä niitä ei enää nosteta esiin samalla tavalla kuin metron häiriöitä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kyllä lähijuniinkin tulee teknisiä vikoja silloin tällöin mutta jostain syystä niitä ei enää nosteta esiin samalla tavalla kuin metron häiriöitä.


Jos lähijunia kokonaan hyytyy, niin kyllähän niitäkin varsin kattavasti Metro-lehteen ja muihin päätyy.

Paljos on muuten päivittäisiä lähtöjä metrossa ja lähijunaliikenteessä?

----------


## kuukanko

> Paljos on muuten päivittäisiä lähtöjä metrossa ja lähijunaliikenteessä?


Arkipäivänä metrossa 497, lähijunaliikenteessä 871.

----------


## Aq-Zu

9.5.

Vaunussa 177 Kulosaaren asemakuulutus toistettiin kahteen kertaan ilman ruotsinkielistä nimeä.

_"Kulosaari...Kulosaari"_

----------


## zige94

15.5.

Alkaa jo huvittamaan nää metron ongelmat..  :Very Happy: 

"50 sentin kolikko pysäytti metroliikenteen", IltaSanomat, Metro.fi

----------


## Nak

16.5

Tänäänkin jotain http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...e_katso_kuvat/

----------


## aki

> 16.5
> 
> Tänäänkin jotain http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...e_katso_kuvat/


Jokohan se eilinen ovivikainen nokkajuna saatiin korjattua kun nyt hajosi M200-juna, taitaa jo kohta vaikuttaa junan pituuksiin jos useampi yksikkö on samanaikaisesti huollettavana. Eikös kalusto ole nyt muutenkin kortilla kun M100-sarjan yksiköitä on automaattiasennuksessa?

----------


## juhanahi

> Jokohan se eilinen ovivikainen nokkajuna saatiin korjattua kun nyt hajosi M200-juna, taitaa jo kohta vaikuttaa junan pituuksiin jos useampi yksikkö on samanaikaisesti huollettavana. Eikös kalusto ole nyt muutenkin kortilla kun M100-sarjan yksiköitä on automaattiasennuksessa?


Nokkis palasi eilisen kolikkotapauksen jälkeen vielä linjalle hoitelemaan pari kierrosta iltaruuhkan loppuja.

Kalustoa ei tosiaan mitenkään liiaksi tällä hetkellä; ruuhka-aikaan liikenteessä on 45 vaunuparia (36 vp M100 ja 9 vp M200) ja Siemensin käsittelyssä 3 vp (M100), eli varikolle jää ruuhkassa 3 vp M100 ja 3 vp M200. Kun otetaan huomioon, että osalla näistä on suunniteltuja huoltoja / korjauksia, niin vakavamman vian yllättäessä voidaan tosiaan joutua käyttämään hetkellisesti esim. lyhyempää junaa. Homma ei ainakaan helpotu, sitten jos/kun automatisoinnin sarja-asennukset joskus alkavat; sen jälkeen automaattivarusteltu ja normaali vp kun eivät juttele enää keskenään...

En tunne tämänaamuisen tapauksen taustoja, oliko kyseessä laahavat jarrut vai jotain muuta, mutta muutaman viime viikon aikana M200-sarjan kanssa on sattunut muutamia tapauksia, joissa meno on tyssännyt joksikin aikaa viasta johtuen. Yleisesti ottaen sellaiset viat, jotka pysäyttävät junan, ovat selkeästi harvinaisempia, kuin ne, joiden kanssa voidaan nilkuttaa esim. linjasivu loppuun.

----------


## hylje

Tänään noin kahdeksalta aamulla asetinlaite hajosi Itäkeskukseen.

----------


## Aq-Zu

Vaunupari 119-120, vaihdettu toisiin Samsungin mainoksiin. Kuvaa ei ole, mutta värit ovat suunnilleen: vaaleansininen ja vihreä

----------


## Joonas Pio

17.7.

Metron uutinen: Matkustaja kuvasi ikkunasta metrotöhrijän itse teossa

----------


## vristo

Aivan järjetöntä puuhaa!

Metro-lehti uutisoi: Vaarallista matkustusta metron kyydissä

Monissa metrojärjestelmissä (esim. Jenkeissä) tällainen on estetty metrojunien päädyissä olevilla aitasysteemillä.

Allaolevassa kuvassa ko. systeemi näkyvissä:

http://nationalpubliceducation.com/w...12/06/mta2.jpg

----------


## lkrt

Vuosaaren metroaseman lippuhalliin oli tullut uusi aikataulunäyttö. Toimii monivärilediperiaatteella, eli tausta on HSL:n sininen ja tiedot näkyvät erittäin siististi. Ainakin siis paljon kauniimman näköinen kuin vanhat keltaledihirvitykset. Lisäksi pääteasemillahan tällaisista näytöistä on hyötyä, kun aikataulussa pysytään suhteellisen hyvin.

----------


## Bussipoika

Automaattimetrovaunussa 129 yksi ovi ei hidasta avautuessaan/sulkeutuessaan, minkä takia pamahtaa kovaa auki/kiinni.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Automaattimetrovaunussa 129 yksi ovi ei hidasta avautuessaan/sulkeutuessaan, minkä takia pamahtaa kovaa auki/kiinni.


Mikä on kolmannen muutetun vaunuparin numero? Kaksi muutahan ovat 117+118 ja 129+130. Numeroita ei kerro muuten aina kaiken tietävä SRS:n uutissivu eikä myöskään automaattimetro.fi.

Antero

----------


## juhanahi

> Mikä on kolmannen muutetun vaunuparin numero? Kaksi muutahan ovat 117+118 ja 129+130.


Kolmas on 181-182.

----------


## dj02

Vaunussa 168 paripäivää sitten huomasin, että ainakin yksi ovista lähti sulkeutumaan paljon aiemmin kuin muut (varoitusäänen alussa).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kolmas on 181-182.


Kiitos! Ajetaanko näitä yhtenä nippuna vai ovatko yhteensopivia muihin juniin vaunusta 107 eteenpäin?

Antero

----------


## Bussipoika

> Ajetaanko automatisoituja vaunuja yhtenä nippuna vai ovatko yhteensopivia muihin juniin vaunusta 107 eteenpäin?


Taitavat sopia kaikkiin vaunuihin (paitsi 101-106), koska tuo 129-130 pari oli keskellä ei-automatisoituja vaunuja 6-vaunuisessa junassa.

----------


## juhanahi

> Taitavat sopia kaikkiin vaunuihin (paitsi 101-106), koska tuo 129-130 pari oli keskellä ei-automatisoituja vaunuja 6-vaunuisessa junassa.


Eiköhän sen parina ole sitten olleet 117-118 ja 181-182, sillä automaattivarusteltuja ei saa kytkeä mihinkään muihin vaunupareihin.

Eli Siemens-junaa pyöritellään tällä haavaa nokkajunan tavoin arkisin sellaisessa vuorossa, jossa sitä ei pätkitä, vaan se palaa kokonaisena iltaruuhkan jälkeen varikolle.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Eiköhän sen parina ole sitten olleet 117-118 ja 181-182, sillä automaattivarusteltuja ei saa kytkeä mihinkään muihin vaunupareihin.
> 
> Eli Siemens-junaa pyöritellään tällä haavaa nokkajunan tavoin arkisin sellaisessa vuorossa, jossa sitä ei pätkitä, vaan se palaa kokonaisena iltaruuhkan jälkeen varikolle.


Saattaa olla, koska kiinnitin huomiota vain tuon 129:n sähkökaappiin (vai mikä nyt onkaan?) :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

Perjantai 6.9.

Metro välillä Ruoholahti-Vuosaari  (Kaisaniemessä 8:09) ajettiin vain kaksi yksikköisenä M200:na, syynä kalustopula.

----------


## vristo

IS tänään: "Metrojuna jäi ovistaan kiinni Rautatientorin asemalle aamuruuhkassa"

http://m.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/art-1288601177166.html




> "Metroliikenteessä olevasta 15 vaunusta kolme on uudenmallisia."


Mä kun olen aina kuvitellut HKL-Metroliikenteellä olevan 108 (84 + 24) metrovaunua.

----------


## juhanahi

> Mä kun olen aina kuvitellut HKL-Metroliikenteellä olevan 108 (84 + 24) metrovaunua.


Heh, no juu, juttuun oli näemmä muutenkin roiskittu oikeansuuntaisia juttuja hieman harhaanjohtavin sanankääntein.

Olet ihan oikeassa kuvitelminesi; 15 viittaa tosiaan ruuhka-aikaan liikenteessä olevien junien määrään. Ja 3 uusien junien määrään.

Näitä M200-sarjalaisten ovien jumiutumisia laiturin reunaan on viime päivinä ollut useampiakin, tänään nyt oli vaan hieman pitkäkestoisempi tilanne. Kuten jutussa sivuttiinkin, kyseessä lienee monen tekijän summa: kenties hiljakkoin sorvatut pyörät, jousituksen mahdollinen säätötarve ja ehkäpä jostain kohtaa laiturin pinnan tasosta ylöspäin törröttämään alkanut reunakumi yhdistettynä suureen matkustajakuormaan ovat nyt ilmeisesti olleet avainsanat.

----------


## Bussipoika

Nythän syyksi on selvinnyt Rautatientorin asemalla radassa oleva painauma.
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...601276047.html

----------


## Aq-Zu

25.9. n.klo 20:49 @ Kamppi

Metro Ruoholahteen pysähtyi vastakkaisella raiteella (raide 1) eli itään päin menevällä raiteella Ruoholahteen päin. 

2min päästä Vuosaaren metro tuli Ruoholahdesta 3:lla vaunuparilla

----------


## juhanahi

> 2min päästä Vuosaaren metro tuli Ruoholahdesta 3:lla vaunuparilla


Tuon kyseisen vuoron kanssa oli ollut tuntia aiemmin ongelmia junan pätkimisessä, ts. ei oltu saatu irroitettua suunnitellusti yhtä vaunuparia pois. Siksi jatkettiin täyspitkällä.

Seuraavalla kierroksella tuon pitkän, eniten myöhästyneen vuoron kuljettaja vaihtoi ajopäätä Ruoholahden tulolaiturissa (RL2) ja heti sen perässä tullut, toisiksi eniten myöhästynyt vuoro puolestaan otettiin näkemälläsi tavalla väärää raidetta RT2-KP1-RL1. Heti tuon saapumisen jälkeen pitkä juna olikin sitten lähtövalmiina itään päin RL2:sta. Venähtäneiden vuorovälien kiinni kuromisesta siis kyse.

----------


## Bussipoika

4.10

Vaunussa 104 matkustaessani Mellunmäestä Itäkeskukseen tuli katkeamaton kuulutus: Myllypuro-Kvarnbäcken-Itäkeskus-Puotila-Botby gård.

----------


## juhanahi

> Vaunussa 104 matkustaessani Mellunmäestä Itäkeskukseen tuli katkeamaton kuulutus: Myllypuro-Kvarnbäcken-Itäkeskus-Puotila-Botby gård.


Nokkiksen kuulutuslaite on ilmeisesti viime aikoina tykästynyt varsinkin tuohon Puotilaan ja kuulutellut sitä vähän turhankin ahkerasti. Välitin tietoa eteenpäin ja kikkamies selvittelee asiaa.

----------


## Pekkaeero

http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...roliikennetta/

Että tämmöinen tapaus. Olin matkalla Mellunmäestä klo 13.15 lähteneellä junalla kohti Rautatientoria. Istuskelin Siilitiellä varttitunnin, Herttoniemessä toisen vartin ja vielä Kulosaaressa kymmenisen minuuttia. Tänä aikana tuli kuulutuksia sekä laiturilta että ohjaamosta. Erityisesti ihmetytti kuljettajan kuulutus, jonka mukaan käytössä on vain yksi raide välillä Kalasatama-Kaisaniemi ja takaisin. Ihmettelin, eikö Sörnäisten ympärillä ole vaihtoraiteita. Olen joskus katsellut raidekaaviota, mutta eihän se tietenkään muistunut mieleeni siellä junassa istuessani.

Miten mahtoi raiteille pudonneelle miehelle käydä? Toivottavasti ei loukkaantunut vakavasti.

----------


## sm3

> Miten mahtoi raiteille pudonneelle miehelle käydä? Toivottavasti ei loukkaantunut vakavasti.


MTV3:



> Mies jäi Sörnäisissä iltapäivällä yhden jälkeen metrojunan alle ja loukkaantui vakavasti.
> Metron alle jäänyt mies oli puristuksissa yli 20 minuuttia, kunnes hänet toimitettiin tajuissaan olevana sairaalahoitoon.


Tosin voi olla ettei henkilö olisi halunnut selvitä... Voi toki olla tahaton horjahduksin, mutta harvoin kukaan vahingossa tippuu ellei keiku ihan reunalla juuri kun metro tulee ja silloin henkilö on yleensä ihan umpi juovuksissa.

----------


## juhanahi

> käytössä on vain yksi raide välillä Kalasatama-Kaisaniemi ja takaisin. Ihmettelin, eikö Sörnäisten ympärillä ole vaihtoraiteita. Olen joskus katsellut raidekaaviota, mutta eihän se tietenkään muistunut mieleeni siellä junassa istuessani.


Eipä ole ei. Puolenvaihtopaikat ovat Kalasatamassa (aseman itäpuolella) ja Hakaniemessä (aseman eteläpuolella). Tilanne on tosiaan ollut sellainen, että itään päin onnettomuusjunaa ohittaneet junat ovat Kaisaniemen jälkeen puikahtaneet väärälle raiteelle (2-puolelle) ennen Hakaniemeä ja palanneet sieltä normaalille puolelleen Kalasataman aseman jälkeen. Idästä päin tulevat junat taas pääsevät Kulosaaren sillan itäpäässä sijaitsevalta opastimelta eteenpäin vasta tämän jälkeen, ja sitten taas tämän länteen päin menevän junan täytyy olla Kaisaniemessä saakka, ennen kuin seuraava juna idän suuntaan pääsee taas koukkaamaan väärälle puolelle. Ei siis ihme, että odottelua tulee.

Raidekaavio löytyy http://raitio.org/metro/picts/kartat...avio_lansi.pdf

----------


## sm3

Tänään noin kello kaksi iltapäivällä tuli Itäkeskuksessa ensin kaksi Vuosaaren mertoa lyhyen ajan sisällä peräkkäin ja sitten parin minuutin päästä suoraan varikolta Mellunmäen metro, sen perään 3-4min päästä tuli toinen Mellunmäen metro. Lännen suunnan raiteen infonäytöissä kulki jokin teksti mutta idän suunnan näytöt olivat täysin hukassa siitä missä mennään eikä niissä näkynyt mitään järkevää.

----------


## juhanahi

> Tänään noin kello kaksi iltapäivällä tuli Itäkeskuksessa ensin kaksi Vuosaaren mertoa lyhyen ajan sisällä peräkkäin ja sitten parin minuutin päästä suoraan varikolta Mellunmäen metro, sen perään 3-4min päästä tuli toinen Mellunmäen metro.


Junien osalta tilanne oli normaali ja aikataulunmukainen: iltapäivän ruuhkavuorot tulevat varikolta linjalle siten, että aloittavat matkustajapalvelun IK1:stä 13:40, 14:05 ja 14:09. Tällöin väistämättä kaksi peräkkäistä junaa menee aina samaan määränpäähän.




> idän suunnan näytöt olivat täysin hukassa siitä missä mennään eikä niissä näkynyt mitään järkevää.


Tämä on tällä hetkellä valitettavasti uusien laiturinäyttöjen "ominaisuus", ne eivät osaa ennakoida varikolta linjalle tulevia junia. Sama on havaittavissa liikenteen alkaessa aamulla.

----------


## Albert

> Tämä on tällä hetkellä valitettavasti uusien laiturinäyttöjen "ominaisuus", ne eivät osaa ennakoida varikolta linjalle tulevia junia. Sama on havaittavissa liikenteen alkaessa aamulla.


Onko sinulla mitään tietoa siitä, että näyttäisivätkö näytöt edes joskus tulevaisuudessa aina todellista tilannetta?

----------


## juhanahi

> Onko sinulla mitään tietoa siitä, että näyttäisivätkö näytöt edes joskus tulevaisuudessa aina todellista tilannetta?


Varmaankin joskus näyttävät. Sitä en tiedä, että puhutaanko kuukausista vai vuosista. Ei tunnu olevan järin nopeaa hommaa tuo bugien korjaaminen...

----------


## Mikko Lahti

21.10. klo 09.10 lähtö Vuosaaresta ajoi poikkeuksellisesti vain Itäkeskukseen, jossa matkustajia kehoitettiin vaihtamaan seuraavaan Mellunmäestä tulevaan junaan. Syy tähän jäi epäselväksi, kuulutuksen volyymi oli niin hiljainen.

----------


## sm3

Noin klo 13:42 metro pysähtyi tunneliin ennen Hakaniemeä. Kuljettaja kuulutti jotain asetinlaite viasta mutta heti sen jälkeen pääsi liikkeelle eikä yhtään ylinmääräistä pysähdystä enää ainakaan ennen Rautatientoria tullut.

----------


## Markku K

> 21.10. klo 09.10 lähtö Vuosaaresta ajoi poikkeuksellisesti vain Itäkeskukseen, jossa matkustajia kehoitettiin vaihtamaan seuraavaan Mellunmäestä tulevaan junaan. Syy tähän jäi epäselväksi, kuulutuksen volyymi oli niin hiljainen.


Juna lähti varikolle ennakkosuunitelman mukaiseen huoltoon/pesuun. Erään toisen junan vian vuoksi Vuosaaren haaralle tuli pitkä vuoroväli -> vastaava liikenteenohjaaja päätti, että Vuosaaresta varikolle ajava juna ottaakin matkustajia ja vie heidät Itäkeskukseen saakka.




> Noin klo 13:42 metro pysähtyi tunneliin ennen Hakaniemeä. Kuljettaja kuulutti jotain asetinlaite viasta mutta heti sen jälkeen pääsi liikkeelle eikä yhtään ylinmääräistä pysähdystä enää ainakaan ennen Rautatientoria tullut.


Käytönohjaus (ATS) vikaantui, ja kulkutiehaut pysähtyivät. Asetinlaite toimi täysin. Kulkutiekomentojen anto siirrettiin käytönohjaukselta asetinlaitteelle hetken ihmettelyn jälkeen.

----------


## aki

26.10

Metrojuna hajosi Puotilan ja Rastilan välille tunneliin klo viiden maissa. Junaa ei yrityksistä huolimatta saatu toimimasn joten matkustajat evakuoitiin tunnelia pitkin Puotilan metroasemalle. Matkaa kävelylle tuli noin 400 metriä. Junassa oli myös pyörätuolimatkustajia jotka kuljetettiin asemalle paareilla.
Tällaiset tunnelievakuoinnit taitavat olla erittäin harvinaisia metrossa?

Lähde: Iltalehti.fi

----------


## Albert

> 26.10
> Tällaiset tunnelievakuoinnit taitavat olla erittäin harvinaisia metrossa? Lähde: Iltalehti.fi


En tiedä. Muta itse olen matkustanut 31 vuotta ja risat metrojunilla. Kertaakaan ei omalle kohdalle ole sattunut mitään poikkeavaa (sattumaa toki).

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> 26.10
> 
> Metrojuna hajosi Puotilan ja Rastilan välille tunneliin klo viiden maissa. Junaa ei yrityksistä huolimatta saatu toimimasn joten matkustajat evakuoitiin tunnelia pitkin Puotilan metroasemalle. Matkaa kävelylle tuli noin 400 metriä. Junassa oli myös pyörätuolimatkustajia jotka kuljetettiin asemalle paareilla.
> Tällaiset tunnelievakuoinnit taitavat olla erittäin harvinaisia metrossa?
> 
> Lähde: Iltalehti.fi


Ei mitään pahaa, jos ei vähän hyvääkin. Nythän saatiin käytännön kokemusta, mitä evakuointi tarkoittaa. Ilman että kukaan kuitenkaan joutui vaaraan. Ehkä saatiin vastauksia myös muutamiin kysymyksiin, josta ehkä kiinnostavin on, kuinka paljon kuljettajan läsnäolosta oli evakuoitaessa apua. Kiinnostavaa olisi myös tietää, kuinka nopeasti ja kuinka paljon apua saatiin junan luokse ulkopuolelta.

----------


## aki

> Kiinnostavaa olisi myös tietää, kuinka nopeasti ja kuinka paljon apua saatiin junan luokse ulkopuolelta.


IL:n juttua oli päivitetty ja siinä kerrottiin evakuoitavia matkustajia olleen 115 joista yksi liikuntarajoitteinen. Evakuointia oli varmistamassa 3 pelastusyksikköä ja 1 ensihoitoyksikkö liikuntarajoitteista varten. Lisäksi paikalla näytti olevan liikennetyönjohtoa ja vartijoita oli tunnelissa sadan metrin välein. Evakuointi kesti noin tunnin ja junan raiteilta pois saaminen pari tuntia. Rikkoutumisen syynä oli lukkiutuneet jarrut, ensimmäinen vaunu näyttää kuvan perusteella olevan M100-sarjan 134.

----------


## juhanahi

> Ehkä saatiin vastauksia myös muutamiin kysymyksiin, josta ehkä kiinnostavin on, kuinka paljon kuljettajan läsnäolosta oli evakuoitaessa apua. Kiinnostavaa olisi myös tietää, kuinka nopeasti ja kuinka paljon apua saatiin junan luokse ulkopuolelta.


Varmaanhan jokainen isompi poikkeustilanne jotain opettaa, mutta näiden kysymysten kannalta kyseinen tapaus ei kuitenkaan ollut erityisen relevantti. Niin raflaavalta kuin sana evakuointi sinällään kuulostaakin, niin kyseessä oli kuitenkin ennen kaikkea junan vikatilanne, jonka pitkittyessä päädyttiin siihen, että matkustajat ohjataan hallitusti pois junasta. Sitä ei tällaisissa tilanteissa kuitenkaan tehdä ns. kello kaulassa, vaan nimenomaan harkiten ja vasta riittävin resurssein. 

Itse evakuoinnin kannalta kuljettajan rooli ei siis tällaisessa täysin kiireettömässä tapauksessa ole erityisen merkittävä. Alkutilanteen selvittelyssä ja matkustajien rauhoittamisessa se toki on. Tuskin kukaan voi väittää, että miehittämätön metro olisi tällaisessa tilanteessa parempi. Oleellisempi asia kuitenkin lienee, että järjestelmästä pitää saada tässä suhteessa sellainen, että se on mahdollisimman vähän huonompi (ehdottoman hyvin toimivat kuulutusyhteydet valvomosta ja riittävä miehitys asemilla).

----------


## aki

Ehdittiinkö muuten IK: ja VS:n välille järjestää korvaavaa bussiliikennettä vai oliko ainoa yhteys h98 metroliikenteen ollessa poikki?

----------


## lkrt

> Ehdittiinkö muuten IK: ja VS:n välille järjestää korvaavaa bussiliikennettä vai oliko ainoa yhteys h98 metroliikenteen ollessa poikki?


Ei siellä metroliikenne tainnut olla missään vaiheessa poikki, vaan ajettiin yhtä raidetta pitkin epäsäännöllisillä vuoroväleillä. Sitä paitsi, vaikka metroliikenne pysähtyisikin, ei varmastikaan tunnissa ehdittäisi korvaavaa liikennettä järjestää. Onko muuten poikkeusliikennettä busseilla jotenkin kilpailutettu HSL:n taholta?

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Onko muuten poikkeusliikennettä busseilla jotenkin kilpailutettu HSL:n taholta?


Tämäpä muuten oli mielenkiintoinen kysymys, johon meikäläinenkin haluaisi kuulla vastauksen.

----------


## Nak

> Tämäpä muuten oli mielenkiintoinen kysymys, johon meikäläinenkin haluaisi kuulla vastauksen.


Aiemmin Helbillä ikäänkuin Hkl:n perillisenä oli jatkuva sopimus noista, mutta nyt Hsl:n perustamisesta lähtien(?) tarvittava poikkeusliikenne on kilpailutettu aina erikseen.

----------


## aki

> Ei siellä metroliikenne tainnut olla missään vaiheessa poikki, vaan ajettiin yhtä raidetta pitkin epäsäännöllisillä vuoroväleillä.


Tuskin tuota osuutta ajettiin edes toista raidetta ainakaan silloin kun ihmiset siirtyivät tunnelia pitkin Puotilan asemalle. Eiköhän turvallisuusmääräykset estä liikenteen silloin kun ihmisiä on radalla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:35 ----------




> Aiemmin Helbillä ikäänkuin Hkl:n perillisenä oli jatkuva sopimus noista, mutta nyt Hsl:n perustamisesta lähtien(?) tarvittava poikkeusliikenne on kilpailutettu aina erikseen.


Ennalta tiedetty poikkeusliikenne toki kilpailutetaan, mutta tuskin tilanteessa jossa esimerkiksi metroliikenne jollakin osuudella keskeytyisi useiksi tunneiksi. Silloin korvaavia busseja pitäisi varmaan ottaa sieltä mistä niitä on nopeimmin saatavilla. Itä-Helsingissä varmaankin varha(helb) tai viereinen nobinan varikko.

----------


## Nak

Niin, en tosiaan tiedä mitä tapahtuu poikkeuksellisessa poikkeustilanteessa. Tiettyyn aikaan päivästä ei kuitenkaan kauhean nopealla varoitusajalla ole saatavilla mistään autoja/kuljettajia hirveän montaa, joten silloin kai pitäisi soittaa jokaiseen taloon, että nyt on hätähätä. 

Muistanko ihan väärin, mutta ihan tässä lähimenneisyydessä oli jokin tilanne jossa hsl:n hallitus antoi toimitusjohtajalle luvan hankkia jotain liikennettä suorahankinnalla?

----------


## Albert

> Aiemmin Helbillä ikäänkuin Hkl:n perillisenä oli jatkuva sopimus noista, mutta nyt Hsl:n perustamisesta lähtien(?) tarvittava poikkeusliikenne on kilpailutettu aina erikseen.





> Jos metrolinjalla on häiriö, joka kestää tai sen arvellaan kestävän yli puoli tuntia, alkaa kumipyörämetro toimia. Linjaa 00 liikennöidään välillä Itäkeskus - Hakaniemi...
> Linjalla 00 tarvittava kalusto otetaan liikenteenohjauskeskuksen käytössä olevista vuoroista (varaXX) sekä tarvittaessa liityntäliikenteestä ja myös ruuhka-ajan lisävuoroista 
> Enimmillään otetaan "runkolinjalle" puolet liityntäliikenteen vuoroista sekä noin puolet linjojen 14, 16, 17, 36 ja 55 vuoroista.
> Ruuhka-aikana otetaan vuoroja myös linjoilta 16A, 32, 39, 42, 55V, 62, 63, 64, 65A ja 66A.
> Linjan 00 kuljetuskyvyn on oltava ruuhka-aikana 10 000 - 11 000 matkustajaa tunnissa, sekä muuna aikana 3 000 - 4 000 matkustajaa tunnissa.


Näin oli metroliikenteen "lapsuudessa". Kyseinen Raitio-lehti, kuten monet muutkin, on luettavissa netistä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Näin oli metroliikenteen "lapsuudessa". Kyseinen Raitio-lehti, kuten monet muutkin, on luettavissa netistä.


Ja voisi ihan hyvin vieläkin. (Ehkä onkin?) Helppohan se on lisätä sopimuksiin vaihtoehtoinen reitti, jolle osa linjan autoista siirtyy tarvittaessa, mahdollista lisäkorvausta vastaan, jos poikkeusjärjestelystä syntyy isompia lisäkustannuksia liikennöitsijälle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuskin tuota osuutta ajettiin edes toista raidetta ainakaan silloin kun ihmiset siirtyivät tunnelia pitkin Puotilan asemalle. Eiköhän turvallisuusmääräykset estä liikenteen silloin kun ihmisiä on radalla.


Luulen, mutten tiedä, ettei radalta voi katkaista virtaa vain toiselta raiteelta. Kun tässä tapauksessa oletettavasti on katkaistu virta siltä tai niiltä jaksoilta, joille on päästetty evakuoitavia, niin samalla se virta katkeaa molemmilta raiteilta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:09 ----------




> Ja voisi ihan hyvin vieläkin. (Ehkä onkin?) Helppohan se on lisätä sopimuksiin vaihtoehtoinen reitti, jolle osa linjan autoista siirtyy tarvittaessa, mahdollista lisäkorvausta vastaan, jos poikkeusjärjestelystä syntyy isompia lisäkustannuksia liikennöitsijälle.


En muista metron menneisyydestä yhtään sellaista tapausta, jossa junan matkustajat olisi jouduttu ohjaamaan tunnelissa ulos junasta ja evakuoimaan asemalle, kuten nyt tehtiin. Jatkossa automaatin häiriöherkkyys kuitenkin todennäköisesti tekee näistä tilanteista huomattavasti yleisempiä. Tällaiseen poikkeusliikenteeseenkin on tulevaisuudessa syytä varautua ja varmaan viimeistään käytännön pakon edessä varaudutaankin, jos kuljettajaton automaattiajo otetaan käyttöön.

----------


## Albert

> Luulen, mutten tiedä, ettei radalta voi katkaista virtaa vain toiselta raiteelta. Kun tässä tapauksessa oletettavasti on katkaistu virta siltä tai niiltä jaksoilta, joille on päästetty evakuoitavia, niin samalla se virta katkeaa molemmilta raiteilta.


Avoradalta varmaankin pitää pistää virrat pois molemmilta raiteilta evakuointitapauksessa. Mutta tunneliosuuksillahan on erilliset tunnelit suuntaansa (no ei asemilla). 
Onhan sielläkin mahdollista siirtyä tunnelista toiseen vaikka savutilanteessa. Mutta nyt ei sellaisesta ollut kysymys!

----------


## lkrt

Sitä minäkin, että tunnelithan ovat erillisiä ja jos siellä on ollut reilusti pelastushenkilökuntaa avustamassa, on tuskin ollut riskiä, että joku harhautuisi toisen suunnan raiteelle. Eri suuntien tunneleitahan yhdistäviä puhkaisuja ei taida olla ihan kymmenen metrin välein?

Tuntuisi myös omituiselta järjestää noin lyhyellä aikavälillä poikkeusliikennettä. Ensinnäkin se tulisi suorahankintana aika tyyriiksi eikä lauantai-iltana kuljettajia taida olla juurikaan varalla, ehkä muutama. Sitä paitsi ihmisille olisi vaikeaa saada tiedotettua, että metro siirtyy kumipyöräliikenteeksi, muttei edes tiedetä kuinka pitkäksi ajaksi. Reitit olisivat epäselviä. Itse pitäisin ainoana mahdollisuutena lisävuorojen ajamista (tai telibusseja) jo olemassaolevilla linjoilla, kuten h98:lla. Eri asia olisi silti, ymmärtäisivätkö ihmiset käyttää sitä, sillä yleistettynä voisi ajatella, etteivät normaalisti metroa käyttävät edes tiedä h98:n kulkevan välillä VS-IK, saatika sitten, että tulisi mieleen sitä käyttää poikkeustilanteessa.

----------


## hylje

h98:n lisävuoroilla on aiemminkin korvattu Vuosaaren metrohaara kokonaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuntuisi myös omituiselta järjestää noin lyhyellä aikavälillä poikkeusliikennettä. Ensinnäkin se tulisi suorahankintana aika tyyriiksi eikä lauantai-iltana kuljettajia taida olla juurikaan varalla, ehkä muutama. Sitä paitsi ihmisille olisi vaikeaa saada tiedotettua, että metro siirtyy kumipyöräliikenteeksi, muttei edes tiedetä kuinka pitkäksi ajaksi. Reitit olisivat epäselviä. Itse pitäisin ainoana mahdollisuutena lisävuorojen ajamista (tai telibusseja) jo olemassaolevilla linjoilla, kuten h98:lla. Eri asia olisi silti, ymmärtäisivätkö ihmiset käyttää sitä, sillä yleistettynä voisi ajatella, etteivät normaalisti metroa käyttävät edes tiedä h98:n kulkevan välillä VS-IK, saatika sitten, että tulisi mieleen sitä käyttää poikkeustilanteessa.


Tämä on nyt enemmän jo automaattimetroasiaa tai ihan oman topikkinsa aihe, mutta maailmalla olen monessakin paikassa nähnyt aika vakiintuneen systeemin niitä tilanteita varten, joissa metro tai vastaava kiskoliikenne ei kulje. Esimerkiksi joka asemalla on dedikoitu, selkeästi merkitty bussipysäkki, jolta tällainen poikkeusliikenne lähtee ja se ajaa metroasemalta toiselle, ei pysähdy muualla. Pysäkit on merkitty esim. sanoin "Rail replacement bus stop" ja ne pysäkit ovat siellä aina ja tolpassa on sitten ohje, että tästä lähtee bussi jos kiskoliikenne ei jostain syystä kulje. Samoin bussit eivät tunnista mitään 937VTU-tunnusta vaan niissä vaan lukee, että korvaa metroa. Itse kiskoliikenneasemalle ei tietenkään ole pääsyä, joten matkustaja ymmärtää viimeistään siinä vaiheessa, että metro tai vastaava ei kulje.

Sokerina pohjalla tällaiset korvausbussit tuntuvat olevan ulkomailla säännöllisesti maksuttomia  kohtelias tapa kompensoida ainakin osalle matkustajista symbolisesti kiskoliikenteen puuttumisen haittaa. Maksuttomuus olisi meilläkin kaunis ele ja lipputulomenetys mitätön  kauttahan porukalla kuitenkin on.

Meillä ei ensinnäkään ole sitä henkilökuntaa, joka nopeasti sulkisi aseman eikä sitä henkilökuntaa, joka ajaisi niitä busseja. Eikä ole niitä bussejakaan. Kaikki tämä muuttuu sitten automaattimetron myötä, kun asemille tulee henkilökuntaa ja kun häriöistä tulee niin jokapäiväisiä, että niihin on pakko puuttua. Nykymallissa nykyinen "varautuminen" poikkeusliikenteeseen riittää ihan hyvin, kun ei sitä poikkeusliikennettä oikeasti tarvita, vaan metro on luotettava.

----------


## Minä vain

> Sitä minäkin, että tunnelithan ovat erillisiä ja jos siellä on ollut reilusti pelastushenkilökuntaa avustamassa, on tuskin ollut riskiä, että joku harhautuisi toisen suunnan raiteelle. Eri suuntien tunneleitahan yhdistäviä puhkaisuja ei taida olla ihan kymmenen metrin välein?


Näin on. Puhkaisuja ei ole kuin ehkä 100 metrin välein.




> Tuntuisi myös omituiselta järjestää noin lyhyellä aikavälillä poikkeusliikennettä. Ensinnäkin se tulisi suorahankintana aika tyyriiksi eikä lauantai-iltana kuljettajia taida olla juurikaan varalla, ehkä muutama. Sitä paitsi ihmisille olisi vaikeaa saada tiedotettua, että metro siirtyy kumipyöräliikenteeksi, muttei edes tiedetä kuinka pitkäksi ajaksi. Reitit olisivat epäselviä.


Tukholmassa, jossa metro on niin hyvin sovitettu kaupunkirakenteeseen, että moniin lähiöihin ei mene ollenkaan bussiliikennettä, järjestetetään aina poikkeusliikennettä metrokatkoksen aikana. Busseihin siirtäminen hoituu kuulutuksin asemilla, mutta tilanne on kieltämättä sekava. Bussivapaita alueita, joihin kuitenkin menee joukkoliikennettä, taitaa Helsingin seudulla olla vain Katajanokka, Kaivopuisto, Jätkäsaari sekä Mankin ja Keran seisakkeiden ympäristö, eli kaikille metroasemille Helsingissä menee bussi. 




> Itse pitäisin ainoana mahdollisuutena lisävuorojen ajamista (tai telibusseja) jo olemassaolevilla linjoilla, kuten h98:lla. Eri asia olisi silti, ymmärtäisivätkö ihmiset käyttää sitä, sillä yleistettynä voisi ajatella, etteivät normaalisti metroa käyttävät edes tiedä h98:n kulkevan välillä VS-IK, saatika sitten, että tulisi mieleen sitä käyttää poikkeustilanteessa.


A. Alku kertoi joskus h98:n kulkeneen Marjaniemessä tuulilasikuormassa metrokatkoksen aikana. Jos metroa ei tule, osa ihmisistä luultavasti ottaa lusikan kauniiseen käteen ja katsoo mihin metroasemalta lähtevät bussit vievät. Tukholman malli olisi kuitenkin mielestäni parempi.

----------


## juhanahi

> Tuskin tuota osuutta ajettiin edes toista raidetta ainakaan silloin kun ihmiset siirtyivät tunnelia pitkin Puotilan asemalle. Eiköhän turvallisuusmääräykset estä liikenteen silloin kun ihmisiä on radalla.


Riippuu paikasta. Tuolla kohtaa eri suuntien raiteet menevät siis eri tunneleissa, joten 2-raiteen puolella voitiin väkeä kävelyttää Puotilan asemalle samalla kun ajettiin poikkeuksellisesti 1-puolta molempiin suuntiin. Kuten täällä on jo todettukin, niin liikenne ei siis lauantaina ollut poikki, vaan VS-haaraa liikennöitiin yksiraiteisena. Tarvetta bussikorvauksille ei siis ollut. Liikenne luonnollisesti hieman häiriintyi tästä VS-haaran poikkeusliikenteestä johtuen.




> Luulen, mutten tiedä, ettei radalta voi katkaista virtaa vain toiselta raiteelta. Kun tässä tapauksessa oletettavasti on katkaistu virta siltä tai niiltä jaksoilta, joille on päästetty evakuoitavia, niin samalla se virta katkeaa molemmilta raiteilta.


Ajojännitteen katkaisu onnistuu kyllä raidekohtaisesti ja pääsääntöisesti asemavälittäin. Lisäksi asemalaiturin kohdalla on aina oma virtakiskojaksonsa. Eli lauantain tapauksessa evakuoinnin aikana jännite katkaistiin RS-PT 2-puolelta, mutta 1-puolta voitiin liikennöidä.




> Puhkaisuja ei ole kuin ehkä 100 metrin välein.


Jeps, keskustan tunneliosuudella poikkitunneleita on 100 metrin välein. Tuo Puotilan tunneli on vähän omanlaisensa tapaus; siinähän itäpäässä on jonkun matkaa kaksiraiteista tunnelia, jonka jälkeen raiteet erkanevat omiin tunneleihinsa. En nyt muista ulkoa poikkitunnelien määrää tuolla, mutta ei niitä montaa tuonne evakuointireitille mahtunut. Riittävällä henkilökuntamäärällä (HKL, järjestyksenpito, pelastuslaitos) voitiin siis varmuudella huolehtia, että väki pysyy oikeassa tunnelissa.




> En muista metron menneisyydestä yhtään sellaista tapausta, jossa junan matkustajat olisi jouduttu ohjaamaan tunnelissa ulos junasta ja evakuoimaan asemalle, kuten nyt tehtiin.


No kyllähän nämä harvinaisia ovat. Ulkomuistista tiedän ainakin, että syksyn 2005 MM-kisojen aikaan vastaava evakuointi tehtiin Kaisaniemen ja Hakaniemen välillä, kun sinne jämähti juna pitkäkestoisen sähkökatkon takia.

----------


## Mikle

> Ehkä saatiin vastauksia myös muutamiin kysymyksiin, josta ehkä kiinnostavin on, kuinka paljon kuljettajan läsnäolosta oli evakuoitaessa apua. Kiinnostavaa olisi myös tietää, kuinka nopeasti ja kuinka paljon apua saatiin junan luokse ulkopuolelta.


Lehtien kuvista päätellen paikalla oli pelastuslaitosta, vartijoita ja HKL:n henkilöitä. Vain armeija ja poliisi loistivat poissaolollaan :Very Happy: . Metrotunnelien suhteen maallikkona siis väittäisin, ettei kuljettajan tai edes useammankaan kuljettajan läsnäolosta ollut matkustajien evakuoinnin suhteen juurikaan hyötyä. Mutta eiköhän sen kuljettajan läsnäolosta ole tässä metron matkan varrella ollut paljon hyötyä siinä, ettei noita evakuointeja ole kovinkaan usein tarvinnut suorittaa? Kuljettaja arvatenkin selvinnee osaamisensa avulla  yleisimmistä häiriötilanteista ja varmaan hieman isommassakin vikatilanteessa saa mahdollisesti kuittailtua junan siihen kuntoon, että pystyy nilkuttamaan lähimpään laituriin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kuljettaja arvatenkin selvinnee osaamisensa avulla  yleisimmistä häiriötilanteista ja varmaan hieman isommassakin vikatilanteessa saa mahdollisesti kuittailtua junan siihen kuntoon, että pystyy nilkuttamaan lähimpään laituriin.


...mikä ei ihan aina ole hyväksi. Kun muistetaan se Kajaanin IC-juna, joka rysähti aseman seinään muutama vuosi sitten, niin konduktööri oli varmasti ajatellut juuri noin: avataan ne jarrut, jotta saadaan junarunko ainakin pois keskeltä Linnunlaulua asemalle ja katsellaan sitten tarkemmin, mikä oikeastaan on vialla.

Mutta itse asiasta. Noin järkeilemällä voisin ajatella kuljettajasta olevan kolmenlaista hyötyä: hän voi antaa hyvän tilannekuvan liikenteenohjaukselle, pelastuslaitokselle yms, hän pystyy rauhoittelemaan ihmisiä junassa ja välittämään esimerkiksi pelastuslaitoksen ohjeita junaan. Jos junan luokse saadaan ulkopuolelta riittävän nopeasti joku, niin sitten nämä asiat hoituvat ilman kuljettajaakin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

30.10.

Hätäkahvasta vedettiin turhaan Kalasataman metroasemalla, jonka seurauksena metrojuna pysähtyi Kulosaaren sillalle. Tämä aiheutti epätasaisen vuorovälin metrolle aamulla.

Metron uutinen

----------


## sm3

Metro törmäsi raiteille kaatuneeseen puuhun

http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...le_kaatui_puu/

----------


## aki

> Metro törmäsi raiteille kaatuneeseen puuhun


Ilmeisesti siinä Roihupellon kohdalla rataosaa on niin pimeää ettei kuljettajakaan ole voinut huomata kaatunutta puuta tarpeeksi aikaisin. Onneksi ei käynyt pahemmin.

----------


## aki

5.12

Mieshenkilö käveli metroradalla Herttoniemen ja Siilitien välillä Torstai-iltana hieman ennen kello kuutta. Metrojunankuljettaja havaitsi miehen hyvissä ajoin ja ehti pysäyttää junan ajoissa. Tämän jälkeen radalta katkaistiin virrat ja järjestyksenvalvojat hakivat miehen pois radalta. Tapauksen johdosta koko metroliikenne oli poikki noin 20 minuuttia.

Lähde: Metro

----------


## Vainma

Kaipa se tämäkin eräänlaiseksi metrohavainnoksi lasketaan: 
http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/pus...viesti/135503/

----------


## Minä vain

Metrojuna, jonka kyydissä olin, porhalsi Kalasatamasta Sörnäisiin tunnelin suuaukkoon kaasu pohjassa, arvioni mukaan noin 85 km/h, kun tavanomaisesti suuaukkoon ajetaan noin 50 tai 60 km/h. Tunnelin suuaukon kohdalla on jyrkkä alamäki ja sen jälkeen mutka Kurviin. Vauhti ei kuitenkaan tuntunut vaaralliselta. Sörnäisten metroasemalle juna jarutti osan matkasta hätäjarrulla. 

Sörnäisten metroasemalta juna kiihdytti arvioni mukaan täyteen vauhtiin, mutta yhtäkkiä pysähtyi mutkaan. Juna seisoi muutaman sekunnin mutkassa ja sitten jatkoi rauhallisempaa vauhtia. Liittyisikö mutkaan pysähtyminen tähän:



> Lisäksi metroradalla on neljässä paikassa vastaavalla ratalaitemagneetilla toimivaa nopeudenvalvontapistettä, joissa ratalaitemagneetti aktivoituu ja laukaisee pakkojarrutuksen, jos juna sivuuttaa magneetin yhteydessä olevan nopeudenmittauspisteen ylinopeudella.


Ilmeisesti Junatien ja Kurvin välisessä mutkassa nopeutta ei valvota mitenkään?

----------


## juhanahi

> Ilmeisesti Junatien ja Kurvin välisessä mutkassa nopeutta ei valvota mitenkään?


Mitenkään on ehkä sikäli hieman väärä sana, että junissa itsessään on nopeusrajoittimet, jotka jarruttavat, mikäli nopeus nousee yli 85 km/h. Keskustan tunnelissa nopeusrajoitus toki on 70 km/h, ja Sörkässä tunneliin sisälle tulisi mukavuussyistä ajaa 60 km/h (paineisku).

Nuo linjan nopeudenvalvontapisteet sijaitsevat Mellunmäen ja Vuosaaren tulo-opastimien luona, joissa ne keltavihreän palaessa ne valvovat 35 km/h rajoitusta ja suorille mentäessä 60 km/h nopeutta (ohiajovaran mitoitus aseman itäpäässä). Lisäksi Itäkeskuksen kupeessa on kaksi nopedenvalvojaa: keskustasta tultaessa Roihupellon alamäessä yksi, joka valvoo 35 km/h rajoitusta, mikäli kulkutie on poikkeavalle, eli syöttöraiteelle IK1-raiteen sijaan. Toinen on Puotilan suunnasta Itäkeskusta lähestyttäessä, ja tuo piste valvoo jo ennen pääopastinta 35 km/h:ta, mikäli esiopastin on keltainen ja vihreän tapauksessa 60 km/h (ohiajovaran mitoitus).




> Sörnäisten metroasemalta juna kiihdytti arvioni mukaan täyteen vauhtiin, mutta yhtäkkiä pysähtyi mutkaan. Juna seisoi muutaman sekunnin mutkassa ja sitten jatkoi rauhallisempaa vauhtia.


Veikkaan, että kuvaamassasi tilanteessa Sörnäisten ja Hakaniemen välillä oleva opastin on ollut punainen, ja siihen on syystä tai toisesta jouduttu antamaan poikkeusopaste (normaalin kulkutien ehdot eivät täyty, esim. raiteen varausilmaisun vuoksi. Tällöin matka jatkuu kuljettajan vastuulla 35 km/h).

----------


## Eira

Päättärin kuulutus "Juna menee kääntöraiteelle. Olkaa hyvät ja poistukaa." kannattaa ottaa tosissaan, eikä jäädä vaunuun pelkästä mielenkiinnosta.

----------


## Karosa

Maanantai 13.1.

Metro Ruoholahti-Vuosaari 7:57 ajettiin 2x Proto M100 (101+102 ja 105?+106)

----------

